# Ramblings of a Crazy Woman



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

I had a bad morning. I've fallen off the horse. I KNOW I need to walk the boys seperately and I'm just too busy lately and want to get the walk over and done in one fell swoop so I can get some other things done that need doing. Grrr... I just want to walk them together, is that too much to ask? :rant: Well for Marley and Rufus, at age 2 and 3, it appears so. For now. I WILL get through this and it will get better, but it's going to take work, or time, or both. *sigh

So, I've been thinking alot lately about us (all of us) and our dogs. I'm always evaluating what I want from mine and where they need some work. (A trainer might say I need work LOL!) 

I think everyone needs a different level of training depending on what their lives are like, how included the dogs are and how many dogs they have. For example: Do you travel, stay in hotels, fly on planes, have several grandchildren, have cats, an elderly live-in parent, work several hours a day, compete in events, entertain often, have a swimming pool, have stairs, unfenced yard? Any of these things require different types of training for your dog right? 

Sandi has a thread going on the training she is doing with her Smarty. She does course work with her dog which means doing agility and obedience training, but her dog also has to be able to ride in the car, listen to her in a high distraction setting, be comfortable and well behaved around many other dogs and people. 

A person with one dog who goes to work every day and then comes home and has a quiet evening with their pup doesn't need serious training. Don't get me wrong--it's nice, but if the dog is a bit unruly as long as the owner is fine with the behavior then no one else is affected. For one dog to jump up and bark when you get home is no big deal. For my four dogs to do it is off the hook and even crazier when someone comes to the door and I can't even hear them speaking! :behindsofa: Therefore a person with multiple dogs needs to do more training (or accept chaos). It's the same for walking them. For one dog to pull on the lead may not be a big deal for some people. I hear alot of people say oh I like to let him sniff everything, he's been inside all day. For multiple dogs to pull every which way is out of control for the owner and everyone in their path! :fear:

We really need to warn people of this--you need more than an extra crate and food bowl when considering another dog. It's not just double the vet bills, double the food costs, and twice as much grooming-- you will need to tighten up their training. No matter how good dog number one is, or two or three..they all sink to the lowest level of behavior in a group. If one is a troublesome barker, your good dog will not teach him to behave better. The barking will spread like a plague!

If you are going to be around people with small children it's important they behave appropriately--the children and the dogs, but the dogs are our problem. There is almost no way I am not going to come into contact with small children when I am walking the dogs because children and adults alike are very attracted to little fluffer butts. Fortunately for me, my dogs love kids BUT they will still jump up on them and THAT is a no-no. Which brings up something else...

Have you ever heard little dogs are poorly behaved because the owner spoils them? I'm starting to see it's not all the owner! Other people play a nice big fat  role in this too! Even when I am trying to train my boys not to jump up on people and not to pull and bark when they want to see people or other dogs..the people walk right up to my dog while it is behaving poorly and reward the dog with petting and attention and let them jump up telling me it's ok! (It's NOT ok, and how do I stop it from happening without appearing terribly rude?) Some days I want to wear a big sign that says, please do not approach me, I am trying to teach my dog he doesn't get to "see" everyone we pass. One child this morning wanted to pet the boys, and they were overexcited so I said not today and the little boy asked if they were bad dogs? I just said yes and kept walking. :spy: No, not really little boy. They aren't bad dogs, but they are overexcited and that is not a state of mind I want to reward. 

Really I just wanted to get them walked, burn off some of their energy and let their wet muddy legs that had been tromping through my garden and then tatooing the tile through the kitchen dry out, so that maybe some of the dirt would brush out and I wouldn't have to pop them both into the bath! :bathbaby:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Christy is this a warning to those of us getting ready to add to our family? LOL


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Well said. I have one and always toy with the idea of another. Incidentally, I just got finished emailing a breeder!!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

I just came very close to adding a little boy to our family to be a playmate for Abby but as tempting as it was I am having to face reality! My elderly dad with dementia is living with us and that is turning our lives upside down. Abby is a sweet and quiet little girl and right now I'm just afraid to upset the status quo. Sometimes we have to make tough decisions! I guess I'm rambling, too, Christy!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Christy- I think it is impossible to win this battle (good try!) 

Even dog knowledgeable people give into little dogs. Isabelle is living proof of act wild and you get what you want. It works at therapy dog, obedience, etc. Belle barks, someone pets her or gives her attention. I will tell you what my husband does and I admit to using this a time or two. When we are out and about and we don't know the strangers or in a rush. Belle will be jumping 3 feet in the air to meet people and Jim yells "no bite!" People NEVER reach down to pet her then  Meanwhile Belle is still jumping straight up and down wondering why they dont want to visit!

As to multiple dogs, I still battle this especially when the prey drive kicks in but here is something that helped make our lives a bit more simple. I worked at my dogs learning each other's names. This sounds silly but my goal was when I said Dora come and I had the door open, only Dora came. Not Belle and Dash bouncing out the door and me trying to stop them! That has transferred to other situations but the invitation out the door has caused me to keep my sanity! Otherwise when we were getting ready to take one dog somewhere, it was all out chaos!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Kathie said:


> I just came very close to adding a little boy to our family to be a playmate for Abby but as tempting as it was I am having to face reality! My elderly dad with dementia is living with us and that is turning our lives upside down. Abby is a sweet and quiet little girl and right now I'm just afraid to upset the status quo. Sometimes we have to make tough decisions! I guess I'm rambling, too, Christy!


Kathie, we wanted to add a third last year but my MIL's alzheimer was getting worse and we knew we were going to have to put her in a nursing home. I was worried I would not have the time for training a new puppy going back and forth to visit with her so we also made the decision to wait. It is hard when looking at those cute little faces to make that tough decision but we are happy we waited.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Leeann I just read the caption (nothing gets by me-yeah right...)
THAT is hysterical!!!


----------



## Me+Sydney (Mar 5, 2010)

For a while I was very diligent about telling people Sydney was in training as they approached. Sometimes that was it and I just asked them to leave her be and other times I would just ask them to have her sit before they said hello. That worked well with younger kids - they always seem to think it's fun when the dog actually does what they say!

Now, however, I must admit that I have become complacent and have given up, but I had good intentions there for a while...


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Oh no Leeann, it's not a warning, but I can see where I may have put a scare into you lol! It was just a bad walk this morning!

In fact it's been a really bad day so far. I woke up with a migraine but the Maxalt the Dr. prescibed worked wonders. The boys got into the garden and made a mess of the kitchen floor with muddy paws. The walk--well you know, not so good! I got home and rolled the laundry over into the dryer and heard a hissing. Uh oh! a leaking water heater hose! I got hubby on the phone to come home and change the hose and when his truck pulled in the dogs started to bark--of course, what else?? :frusty: Well, someone on another forum had suggested using an air horn and I thought oh! I have an air horn, I'll try it and see if it stops the barking. 

Hubby knocks on the door, dogs bark, I press air horn and it malfunctions! The top comes off and the gas is spraying my hand with chemical, I put my hand over the top to try and stop the gas from coming out because I'm in the bird room and I'm worried about their lungs and them possibly dying...the gas turns to liquid and leaks to the floor, I slip in it hurrying for the door to let in hubby and throw canister outside because my hand is getting freezer burns from the chemical. I don't know if the dogs are barking or laughing at that point. 

We opened the windows, I washed my hand. A half hour later the birds seem fine and the hand is feeling better. Hubby fixed the water heater too. I'm starting to think I should go back to bed and call it a day!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Pixiesmom said:


> Well said. I have one and always toy with the idea of another. Incidentally, I just got finished emailing a breeder!!


It's not a warning, but surely something to think about!

So..?? Do you have something to tell the class?


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

No Christy, I don't think so. I'm a first class tire kicker.
If something does pan out, I'll be sure and tell.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Oh no Christy you could never scare me out of adding #3, I have had A LOT of time thinking about it. 

Sorry you are having a bad day, the boys sound like they are having a blast and probably think you are the best mom to be so entertaining. Hopefully tomorrow will be a better day for you ((hugs))

Beth, Thank you. Riley & Monte are enjoying trying to get into all the new stuff for the puppy.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

:grouphug:

It is rough with multiple dogs, but you can do some .................. of it. Just a few minutes at night with a sit..........then eventually a down....one dog at a time and no one get a treat until they are all sitting or all down together. 

Dexter gets so tired of waiting..... :thumb: But, it is worth it! 

I get the same thing on walks with people approaching...I am still working on this one. 

Keep working on the training, it is an everyday thing and take every opportunity you can grab.

I love your post! And, we are so glad to have you here with us crazy ladies who love and spoil our pups rotten! :tea:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

good buddy said:


> Oh no Leeann, it's not a warning, but I can see where I may have put a scare into you lol! It was just a bad walk this morning!
> 
> In fact it's been a really bad day so far. I woke up with a migraine but the Maxalt the Dr. prescibed worked wonders. The boys got into the garden and made a mess of the kitchen floor with muddy paws. The walk--well you know, not so good! I got home and rolled the laundry over into the dryer and heard a hissing. Uh oh! a leaking water heater hose! I got hubby on the phone to come home and change the hose and when his truck pulled in the dogs started to bark--of course, what else?? :frusty: Well, someone on another forum had suggested using an air horn and I thought oh! I have an air horn, I'll try it and see if it stops the barking.
> 
> ...


*I hope Tuesday will be a better day for you! :grouphug:*


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Leeann said:


> Oh no Christy you could never scare me out of adding #3, I have had A LOT of time thinking about it.


You sure have Leeann and I wouldn't want you to give it a second thought! You are going to do just fine with number three. I'm very happy for you!



Kathie said:


> I just came very close to adding a little boy to our family to be a playmate for Abby but as tempting as it was I am having to face reality! My elderly dad with dementia is living with us and that is turning our lives upside down. Abby is a sweet and quiet little girl and right now I'm just afraid to upset the status quo. Sometimes we have to make tough decisions! I guess I'm rambling, too, Christy!


I'm so sorry to hear your life is crazy right now. That's exactly what I'm talking about. We each have a different situation and we have to make sure our dogs fit in with what is going on in our life. You're lucky to have such a well behaved little girl, wth all you have on your plate. :hug:



ama0722 said:


> Christy- I think it is impossible to win this battle (good try!)
> 
> Even dog knowledgeable people give into little dogs. Isabelle is living proof of act wild and you get what you want. It works at therapy dog, obedience, etc. Belle barks, someone pets her or gives her attention. I will tell you what my husband does and I admit to using this a time or two. When we are out and about and we don't know the strangers or in a rush. Belle will be jumping 3 feet in the air to meet people and Jim yells "no bite!" People NEVER reach down to pet her then  Meanwhile Belle is still jumping straight up and down wondering why they dont want to visit!
> 
> As to multiple dogs, I still battle this especially when the prey drive kicks in but here is something that helped make our lives a bit more simple. I worked at my dogs learning each other's names. This sounds silly but my goal was when I said Dora come and I had the door open, only Dora came. Not Belle and Dash bouncing out the door and me trying to stop them! That has transferred to other situations but the invitation out the door has caused me to keep my sanity! Otherwise when we were getting ready to take one dog somewhere, it was all out chaos!


Amanda, If it happens to you too, I'm sure other multiple dog families face the same issues. You spend so much time training and the monsta Belle still persists?? What hope do I have? Marley, Marley, Marley..he is such a love, a sweet sweet doggie, but that boy is ready to party 24/7!

Mine know each others names, but are still young and exhuberant so will try to push through doorways unless I give the "wait" command each and every time. Calling one forward to do a trick gets the three kids pushing in front of each other to do it first and get the treat. 

Your hubby's funny! I've been tempted to say "he bites" before when someone rushes in to pet, but it's such a small town and the Dam dog walkers all know each other. (We walk on the d-a-m, what were you thinking?) I'd hate to think others are secretly whispering behind my back, her dog is a biter! :redface:



Me+Sydney said:


> For a while I was very diligent about telling people Sydney was in training as they approached. Sometimes that was it and I just asked them to leave her be and other times I would just ask them to have her sit before they said hello. That worked well with younger kids - they always seem to think it's fun when the dog actually does what they say!
> 
> Now, however, I must admit that I have become complacent and have given up, but I had good intentions there for a while...


I think we all have times where we boost the training and times when we let it ride for awhile. I've been working with mine on "passing other dogs" for awhile now and I've made some headway but I'm losing steam.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

good buddy said:


> Have you ever heard little dogs are poorly behaved because the owner spoils them? I'm starting to see it's not all the owner! Other people play a nice big fat  role in this too! Even when I am trying to train my boys not to jump up on people and not to pull and bark when they want to see people or other dogs..the people walk right up to my dog while it is behaving poorly and reward the dog with petting and attention and let them jump up telling me it's ok! (It's NOT ok, and how do I stop it from happening without appearing terribly rude?) Some days I want to wear a big sign that says, please do not approach me, I am trying to teach my dog he doesn't get to "see" everyone we pass.


Yes!!! This is a HUGE problem with a small, cute, friendly dog, out walking AND greeting visitors in the house. If I had a Rottweiler, you can bet your bottom dollar that visitors wouldn't say "awwww, that's OK, he's so CUTE!!!" when he jumped up on them as they walked in the door.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

ama0722 said:


> I will tell you what my husband does and I admit to using this a time or two. When we are out and about and we don't know the strangers or in a rush. Belle will be jumping 3 feet in the air to meet people and Jim yells "no bite!" People NEVER reach down to pet her then


ound:ound:ound: Priceless!!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

good buddy said:


> Oh no Leeann, it's not a warning, but I can see where I may have put a scare into you lol! It was just a bad walk this morning!
> 
> In fact it's been a really bad day so far. I woke up with a migraine but the Maxalt the Dr. prescibed worked wonders. The boys got into the garden and made a mess of the kitchen floor with muddy paws. The walk--well you know, not so good! I got home and rolled the laundry over into the dryer and heard a hissing. Uh oh! a leaking water heater hose! I got hubby on the phone to come home and change the hose and when his truck pulled in the dogs started to bark--of course, what else?? :frusty: Well, someone on another forum had suggested using an air horn and I thought oh! I have an air horn, I'll try it and see if it stops the barking.
> 
> ...


Oh, Christy! That made me laugh, but I was sure feeling sorry for you as I was laughing!:grouphug:


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Aww Sally, Leeann thank you. I'm sure tomorrow will be better. Today was just an off day.



HavaneseSoon said:


> Keep working on the training, it is an everyday thing and take every opportunity you can grab.


I agree! Training isn't something you do for a few weeks when they're pups. It's life long. A woman asked me on our walk if I was a dog trainer. I was doing the "crazy walk" where you change direction with your dogs. She had her dog with her too. I just laughed and said every dog owner is a dog trainer.

My post may make it sound like it's chaos here, but mine have basic skills down *individually*. They all know sit and down. They can stay, wait, and off. They all can walk on a loose lead. Three can roll over, they dance and jump and 2 can "speak". They are all potty trained, crate trained, wait until released to eat, and they wait when told before passing through doors. Marley recently took a class and was a star pupil and held as class example many times. 

It's when they are together, that it gets difficult. :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil:


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

krandall said:


> Yes!!! This is a HUGE problem with a small, cute, friendly dog, out walking AND greeting visitors in the house. If I had a Rottweiler, you can bet your bottom dollar that visitors wouldn't say "awwww, that's OK, he's so CUTE!!!" when he jumped up on them as they walked in the door.


*EXACTLY!!*


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

krandall said:


> Oh, Christy! That made me laugh, but I was sure feeling sorry for you as I was laughing!:grouphug:


It was pretty awful but pretty funny. I'm glad there are no lasting injuries and I can laugh about it now too!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

good buddy said:


> Aww Sally, Leeann thank you. I'm sure tomorrow will be better. Today was just an off day.
> 
> I agree! Training isn't something you do for a few weeks when they're pups. It's life long. A woman asked me on our walk if I was a dog trainer. I was doing the "crazy walk" where you change direction with your dogs. She had her dog with her too. I just laughed and said every dog owner is a dog trainer.
> 
> ...


If I laugh, it's only because I can relate. We all have those days. I'm just trying to pick and choose my battles. Some days go so smoothly and other days I wonder whose dogs those are and where they came from....just like raising my kids. Some days they were my precious children and other days they were my husband's monsters.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

OM Gosh you are so where I was a few weeks ago. I 100% feel for you. We just have the 2 dogs, but bedlam is bedlam, no matter what the number. You’ve read my forum blog on Smarty, I had to do something. Her Tasmanian devil act was getting very old. I was always a medium to large size dog owner, never had an issue with any of them. Then I get this little ball of fluff, spoiled her beyond recognition as a dog, let her sleep in our bed, take her every step I took, feed her anything I was having and then wonder what happened!

We got Galen as a playmate for Smarty. Galen is next to perfect but when she started picking up some of Smarty’s bad door and company manners I knew I had to do something. It is very hard to train both dogs at the same time, except at the door. They have both gotten really good about the barking because once I got the instigator, Smarty, paying attention and not having her usual fit then Galen stopped. Usually one dog is the instigator in these situations.

Walking 4 dogs out of control would be a nightmare for me. I love Jim’s “No bite” that would stop people from trying to pet your dogs. We walk just just about every day. I do not stop to let people talk or pet my dogs. If you look like you are on a mission people don’t usually try to stop you. If they start to ask me questions, like what kind of dogs are those, I usually say “a lot of trouble” or “rescues”. If they really are interested I will talk to them briefly, and give them the HRI or HCA websites. 

When I’m walking my girls at the park it is not a social occasion and I do not feel obligated to let people pet or stop me from what I came there to do.

In all honesty I do not think anyone other than the owner spoils the dog. We are the ones that have not been good stewards of these little tyrants, had a medium or large dog acted the way we let these little heart throbs act then they would have been called vicious and most likely put to sleep. 

Christy, I do understand where you are coming from. I really recommend a really good trainer to get you on the right track. The guy I am working with will sometimes have 6 of his dogs or some may be client’s dogs and he usually has them off leash at our classes. He is adamant that it is us not the dogs that need the training. But I am staying at 2 dogs no matter what he says or how cute a puppy is.

I hope tomorrow is a better day for you. You and your thread did give me a laugh this evening.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

good buddy said:


> My post may make it sound like it's chaos here, but mine have basic skills down *individually*. They all know sit and down. They can stay, wait, and off. They all can walk on a loose lead. Three can roll over, they dance and jump and 2 can "speak". They are all potty trained, crate trained, wait until released to eat, and they wait when told before passing through doors. Marley recently took a class and was a star pupil and held as class example many times.
> 
> It's when they are together, that it gets difficult. :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil:


Christy, I'm sorry you've had such a rough day. If it helps any I could have written this. I've definitely been thinking it.

I've decided Cody is actually Dr. Jekyll/Mr. Hyde. When I'm walking both dogs, Mr. Hyde comes out. He pulls and lunges, throws his weight around, goes crazy at other dogs, is just obnoxious. Not the entire time but enough to raise my blood pressure above safe levels. I decided I needed to start walking him separately and go back to basics. Out came Dr. Jekyll - he walked loose leash for 6 blocks, sat with eyes on me when another dog came by. Neighbors all commented on how wonderfully trained he was and then laughed at me!!! :Cry:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Christy, just blame your breeder. I'm sure it is all her fault.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> Christy, just blame your breeder. I'm sure it is all her fault.


I agree.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I was just kidding with the above post for you newbies who don't know that Kimberly is also the breeder of one of my dogs! 

Christy, I'm sorry you're having a bad day... I have so many of those too where I just wonder when in the world the two will settle into what I call a good walk - ie. no pulling or trying to play with each other or trying to kill me in the meantime. They walk *great* by themselves, though! I'm seriously considering a Martingale collar and your post reminded me that I'm going to buy one this week. The walk is so out of control I just don't do it anymore - I wait until DH is home so we can go together! And when he isn't (like now that he's in Europe for business), I usually let them out on the roof deck for some running around in fresh air. But they both love their walk so much (and so do I!) that I really should just jump in and try to do something. I can let you know how much the Martingale helps!

Before anyone says anything, I do still train them even when using regular collars with the stop and turn method as well as using body language, tsk sounds, etc. I just think the Martingale will help get me there quicker. At least I hope so!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> Christy, just blame your breeder. I'm sure it is all her fault.


Ahahaha!! I thought you guarenteed perfectly behaved dogs when I took them home. Wait a minute, lemme check my contract! I think you could owe me a free puppy! :eyebrows:



SMARTY said:


> OM Gosh you are so where I was a few weeks ago. I 100% feel for you. We just have the 2 dogs, but bedlam is bedlam, no matter what the number.


Sandi, same as you , I've always been big dog owner and never had an issue with them. I'm sure we don't treat them exactly the same as we did our bigger dogs but I'm not ready to say I "spoil" them except in joking around.  Mine sleep in their crates and wait for meals and I don't oogie-woogie them with lots of baby talk. In fact I can't praise much at all because Marley gets over-excited with just a "good boy" and will break a stay and jump up excitedly!

The two biggest issues we're having is passing dogs on our walks and welcoming people into the house. These are both situations where other people are involved and it's hard to control the other people! Guests come in and want to pet the dogs, when I call them to "off" they say "it's ok" and continue to lavish the dogs with attention. They speak in high pitched voices and ruffle them up. On walks others approach us wanting their dogs to meet mine. They want to pet them and ask about them and it's hard to avoid. I wouldn't say that anyone else is spoiling the dog, but they are rewarding bad behavior by giving attention when the dogs are barking, whining, jumping up or pulling at the lead and if you reward bad behavior you willl get more of the same.

I never walk all four at once, that would be a nightmare! The girls are fine alone or in tandem with other dogs. Marley can't be combined with anyone right now. He is so sweet on his own watching me with those big brown eyes and heeling nicely, but doesn't pass other dogs well. He is getting better about it when I walk him alone. I had him in a training class hoping it would help and he did so well in class, but the problems at the dam continued. The trainer said she's seen show dogs do the same-have perfect behavior in the ring, but outside that setting-Oy! The trainer is great and came out to the dam and worked with me there with her own dogs. After that we were making headway at first but then our progress seemed to level off and we've had some good days and some bad. Today I made the mistake of putting the boys together. As soon as they were together, I could see Marley's excitement level jump as if they were on a hunt together! Every time we passed a dog going the other direction, he'd lunge and bark. 

I need to NOT get ahead of myself and continue to work with them separately and it may be time to get Sally's help again so she can see how it's going and offer suggestions.



Jill in Mich said:


> Christy, I'm sorry you've had such a rough day. If it helps any I could have written this. I've definitely been thinking it.
> 
> I've decided Cody is actually Dr. Jekyll/Mr. Hyde. When I'm walking both dogs, Mr. Hyde comes out. He pulls and lunges, throws his weight around, goes crazy at other dogs, is just obnoxious. Not the entire time but enough to raise my blood pressure above safe levels. I decided I needed to start walking him separately and go back to basics. Out came Dr. Jekyll - he walked loose leash for 6 blocks, sat with eyes on me when another dog came by. Neighbors all commented on how wonderfully trained he was and then laughed at me!!! :Cry:


Jill, :hug: I know exactly how you feel! Thank you for sharing that. I wish us both luck in working with our dogs!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

:hug: Christy. I can totally sympathize and I agree with what you said about multiple dogs sinking to the lowest common denominator of behavior. And I only have two. There will be good days and bad days and I'm sorry this was one of those really bad ones. Try to take it one day and one walk at a time. 

Carolina, I am also not comfortable walking my two by myself. It is much easier to have one dog per person. I hope the martingale works well for you - let us know how it goes! I have on the list to get a harness for Scout so he doesn't strangle himself. Lincoln is better about stopping when I stop, but I had more time to train him to walk when he was an "only" before Scout came along.

I also don't walk my boys very often anymore  Between our friend's dog getting attacked on a walk and their picking up greasy road dirt on their undersides, it is far easier to just let them romp in our relandscaped backyard.


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

:hug:Christy,I am so sorry for your terrible day. I don't know if you already use them or not, but I use a coupler when walking the boys. I have the ones that hold two dogs, and they work great. I have tried to walk them with regular leashes and they just get so tangled. 

I am still working on them jumping on people. They know, I won't give them affection by jumping. However, it is a constant battle with others. If they are on leash, I will pull them back and tell them to sit. But I always get the same response from people, they don't mind if my dogs jump on them, they are so cute. I always tell them I do mind I doubt they would feel the same way if my lab jumped on them. How bad of a dog owner would I be in their eyes if I allowed that.

For others that get mulitple dogs, it is very important to start training from day one, and remember no matter how cute they are and they are adorable. They are still dogs, and will do whatever they can get away with.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Lol- the dam dog walkers  

Christy-Are you doing all 4 at once or just two at a time? I generally rotate. Not all of htem get a walk each day but it is easier to train one dog at a time and I do think that is never ending. At least once or twice a week I take all 3. Usually it is my patient day  Then I almost always put the dual on Belle and Dash and let them correct each other. I do have to put on a harnesses when doing it. Dora walks alone otherwise she quits and lays down. My system works for the most part. If there is a squirrel in the middle of the road, all bets are off!

I think Belle skews me ever having good dogs  She can be sweet but is just so intense regardless of what it is. I sometimes try to tire her out letting her run in the front yard before we go but it doesn't work to slow her walking behavior down. She still goes a crazy fast and then vomits and then I am trying to clean that while holding on to all 3 lol! Throw in a cling on and the walk really sucks! I think we all have those days!

Lina- I think use whatever tools suit your dogs. I am a firm believer in different things work for different dogs.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

good buddy said:


> I agree! Training isn't something you do for a few weeks when they're pups. It's life long. A woman asked me on our walk if I was a dog trainer. I was doing the "crazy walk" where you change direction with your dogs. She had her dog with her too. I just laughed and said every dog owner is a dog trainer.


That's so true. We have a saying with horses that every time you interact with a horse in ANY way, you are either training them or UNtraining them. It's your choice.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

This is too funny. I think that it is other people who make our lives miserable. My secretary feeds Rosie behind my back even though I have threatened to fire her. My husband is her "litter mate" and won't even try to correct bad behavior. It was much easier with my schnauzers. They hated strangers and little children. If someone came close, they growled at them. They stayed in my office and did not associate with anyone else. But I have to say that dogs are easier than grandchildren. I have 10 and one on the way. I would much rather handle multiple dogs than a lot of little children.


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Christy, this is a great thread and echoes something that has been going on since Jackson started his therapy work. The caveat to his very social behavior now is much more intense and obnoxious behavior since his first visit to the retirement health facility. We have friends and family over regularly, and the "meet and greet" frenzy has been so much worse the past several days that I think Jackson needs new training on when it's OK and when not. He's obviously getting tons of attention doing therapy work, but it has backfired when someone he knows walks in the door at our house. He immediately threw himself on our friends the other night, rubbing up against them, jumping in their laps, licking all over them, etc. and it continued for way too long a time because they said they loved it. Thank goodness they are good friends and dog lovers, but it repeated last night with our BIL from out of town. Jackson was ignoring our commands and I did finally have to drag him off the couch. Turning him "on" and "off" is going to take some work! 

And I am sorry about your fog horn episode, although that sounds like something that would happen to me!

Amanda, love the "no bite" idea!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Christy, I'm sorry you had such a bad day. I can relate to your post. All three of my girls are pretty well trained. All of them know sit, down, stay, wait, etc. All walk well on a leash individually. I don't even attempt to walk them together. I really don't walk them all that often anyway. I worry about encountering other dogs that are not under anyone's control. When we do walk, they get individual walks. I prefer it since it gives me time with each one. At one time I had an exercise goal of walking a dog each night for 30 minutes, then the darkness came early, then rains came......Now that spring has arrived I may revisit that committment.
I have almost given up on the no jumping thing. No one I know will help me with it. All of our friends love the girls and don't mind the jumping. Sigh.
It's a constant work in progress.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Lina said:


> I'm seriously considering a Martingale collar and your post reminded me that I'm going to buy one this week. The walk is so out of control I just don't do it anymore - I wait until DH is home so we can go together! And when he isn't (like now that he's in Europe for business), I usually let them out on the roof deck for some running around in fresh air. But they both love their walk so much (and so do I!) that I really should just jump in and try to do something. I can let you know how much the Martingale helps!
> 
> Before anyone says anything, I do still train them even when using regular collars with the stop and turn method as well as using body language, tsk sounds, etc. I just think the Martingale will help get me there quicker. At least I hope so!


Lina, I use Martingale collars on both the boys when we walk. I started with them last year when I got real serious about working on their walking skills and they were both pulling really bad. Now they walk on a loose lead so it doesn't make a difference until they see another dog coming.



Jane said:


> :hug:
> 
> I also don't walk my boys very often anymore  Between our friend's dog getting attacked on a walk and their picking up greasy road dirt on their undersides, it is far easier to just let them romp in our relandscaped backyard.


I understand your feelings exactly! That's why I started walking out on the dam--no loose dogs and no road grime. It's clean, paved and a lovely view of the lake.



Paige said:


> :hug:Christy,I am so sorry for your terrible day. I don't know if you already use them or not, but I use a coupler when walking the boys. I have the ones that hold two dogs, and they work great. I have tried to walk them with regular leashes and they just get so tangled.


It was a bad day, but I'm ready to get back on the horse and give it another go. We have rain today, so it may be a day or two, but I'll be back to walking Marley seperately and working with him.

I have a coupler, but it's easier to correct one dog if I use seperate leashes. 



ama0722 said:


> Lol- the dam dog walkers
> 
> Christy-Are you doing all 4 at once or just two at a time? I generally rotate. Not all of htem get a walk each day but it is easier to train one dog at a time and I do think that is never ending.
> 
> I think Belle skews me ever having good dogs  She can be sweet but is just so intense regardless of what it is. I sometimes try to tire her out letting her run in the front yard before we go but it doesn't work to slow her walking behavior down. She still goes a crazy fast and then vomits and then I am trying to clean that while holding on to all 3 lol! Throw in a cling on and the walk really sucks! I think we all have those days!


Oh no Amanda! I do like you do and walk different pairs and sometimes do them on different days. Chingy is nearly 12 now and isn't always up to a walk. Phoebe is hairless and even with a jacket only likes to walk in good weather. The boys love to get out every day if possible! Rufus is very friendly and will pull with a happy bark to other dogs and try to initiate play. That wouldn't be a huge problem EXCEPT in combination with Marley.

Marley's excitement level goes from 0 to 20 in record time. Honestly, I don't think he's ever zero, he starts the day at 5! Anything gets him more and more excited, treats, praise, walkies, people, skateboards, dogs, bugs, birds...well you get it right? So I have to work to keep him focused and calm on our walk so that he doesn't become overstimulated and out of control. He used to vocalise heavily in the car and even pooped a few times beause he was so excited to be going out to the lake! Now he is able to ride in the car quietly. (We ARE making headway) Everything is getting Marley excited, the ducks, a family with a stroller, a skater and he is still able to do well on the walk. Then here comes a family with a dog and I tell Marley "leave it" as we pass. Some days he is able to do this depending on the dog and how they act. An easy-going Golden Retriever, he might be able to pass but a high energy Jack Russell or a powerful dominant Pit Bull is going to get him going.  If Rufus is on the walk too, when Rufus gets excited to see another dog that revs Marley up even higher and then he's out of control. I've had Marley get so wound up that he was snapping at Rufus and when I pulled him to the other side he bit my ankles.  That's when I got help from a trainer!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I feel your pain too Christy! The people at the playdate on Saturday saw Murphy be the Tasmanian Devil that he is around other dogs. It's very embarrassing for me but I'm also concerned that he's going to act that way around a dog that will hurt him someday.

We're definitely guilty of spoiling our 3, they sleep in our bed, get on the furniture, and all get tons of love and affection. They know sit, stay, and down even though Gracie won't do it, and they wait for their food. They'll wait to go through a door if we tell them to but I sure don't trust them not to bolt if they got a chance. When our doorbell rings you'd think we had 50 dogs! They also bark at garbage trucks, school buses, dogs walking past the house, etc., etc.....

Amanda was here Saturday and let Dasher out in our FRONT yard to potty. He went out and came right back in when she called. :jaw:

My goal, when we're back to 3 dogs, is to work with each of them individually on obedience and walking. They're a nightmare to walk and it was so hard when I had to take all 5 out on leashes for potty time when the backyard was being redone. That reduced me to tears on more than one occasion. My neighbors got some free entertainment though!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Luciledodd said:


> This is too funny. I think that it is other people who make our lives miserable. My secretary feeds Rosie behind my back even though I have threatened to fire her. My husband is her "litter mate" and won't even try to correct bad behavior. It was much easier with my schnauzers. They hated strangers and little children. If someone came close, they growled at them. They stayed in my office and did not associate with anyone else. But I have to say that dogs are easier than grandchildren. I have 10 and one on the way. I would much rather handle multiple dogs than a lot of little children.


I had the co-worker who would sneak treats to Rufus and my hubby is a big kid when it comes to the dogs too. It's been hard to get him on board for some of the training. Now I have my first grandchild on the way and that is making me feel the pressure more than ever to get these training issues worked out. I cannot have the dogs jumping up when my daughter brings a baby over. That now gives me a target time to work towards to get this under firm control.



kelrobin said:


> He immediately threw himself on our friends the other night, rubbing up against them, jumping in their laps, licking all over them, etc. and it continued for way too long a time because they said they loved it. Thank goodness they are good friends and dog lovers, but it repeated last night with our BIL from out of town. Jackson was ignoring our commands and I did finally have to drag him off the couch. Turning him "on" and "off" is going to take some work!


Yep! This sounds exactly like Rufus! He may just be the source of the problem and I'm working on getting him to learn that's NOT ok! Maybe I will have to have short trainings with anyone who comes into my home before they can enter, as in Cesars "no talk, no touch, no eye contact!"



mckennasedona said:


> It's a constant work in progress.


It surely is. I am saddened by how many of us have the fear of encountering loose dogs. It's a shame to realise our dogs are having less freedom because other dogs owners are not being responsible pet owners.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

We have several big dogs in our neighborhood that are allowed out off leash, one of them has bitten another dog and has snapped at several kids. The owner will go for a walk with him and have the leash in her hand but the dog will be two streets over. Makes me so mad!
It's very scary.


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

I don't know if you are a fan or not, but I watch every episode I can of The Dog Whisperer. I truly credit Cesar to my dogs good behavior and me for their bad. They are no where near were Daddy was, but I find his shows very helpful. He really shows what their body language means and what our actions cause.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Paige said:


> I don't know if you are a fan or not, but I watch every episode I can of The Dog Whisperer. I truly credit Cesar to my dogs good behavior and me for their bad. They are no where near were Daddy was, but I find his shows very helpful. He really shows what their body language means and what our actions cause.


Big fan! A couple months ago I bought two complete seasons on DVD! Cesar is one of the reasons I walk the dogs every day I can-to burn off energy! I even tried a backpack on Marley for awhile to give him a job to do lol!


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

good buddy said:


> Big fan! A couple months ago I bought two complete seasons on DVD! Cesar is one of the reasons I walk the dogs every day I can-to burn off energy! I even tried a backpack on Marley for awhile to give him a job to do lol!


_Did you get your hubby to watch them too. I made my hubby as he wasn't following the dog rules in the beginning. He is the softy in the house with both four and two legged kids. You do have to have everyone on the same page for it to work. I know how frustrating that can be. _


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Scooter's Family said:


> I feel your pain too Christy! The people at the playdate on Saturday saw Murphy be the Tasmanian Devil that he is around other dogs. It's very embarrassing for me but I'm also concerned that he's going to act that way around a dog that will hurt him someday.
> 
> We're definitely guilty of spoiling our 3, they sleep in our bed, get on the furniture, and all get tons of love and affection. They know sit, stay, and down even though Gracie won't do it, and they wait for their food. They'll wait to go through a door if we tell them to but I sure don't trust them not to bolt if they got a chance. When our doorbell rings you'd think we had 50 dogs! They also bark at garbage trucks, school buses, dogs walking past the house, etc., etc.....
> 
> ...


Gee, I don't even remember writing this post......


----------



## kudo2u (Mar 7, 2009)

good buddy said:


> It's when they are together, that it gets difficult. :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil:


Wow - what a day!!! Hope everything is better now. 

I walk all four of mine at the same time - one staffie and one hav on my left; one staffie and one hav on my right. It does get interesting at times, especially when the terrier prey drive kicks in. Which then seems to kick in a herding instinct in Bandit, who has to control the situation. Which in turn kicks in..... oh wait, that's not the point.

I have to be extra careful, as one of my staffies is deaf. So things that most dogs take for granted, can sometimes startle her. And my other staffie is VERY protective of her, which is why I walk them on opposite sides.

I've done two things that have REALLY helped with the walks.

1) When I work with one dog, the other three are in the room, either in a sit or a down (their choice). I only work one dog a night, and only a few minutes at a time (5 mins max). The thing is, all of the dogs are (usually) extremely well behaved, because it's almost like they learn what they're watching. When I'm introducing a new behavior, by the 4th night (the 4th dog), it's like I don't even have to teach it. So I MAKE them behave when they're together, so they all understand that is what's expected.

Now, when it's play time.....well, you know.

Anyway the second thing I've done that has really helped is this. Each dog is a "troublemaker" for a different reason. Tango is old, so high energy really intimidates her. Bandit likes to herd, so not being in control is difficult for him. Laila is deaf, so certain things startle her. Lily has a very high prey drive, so squirrels, cats, snakes, flying insects, and anything else that happens to move (or not move) is quite distracting.

So I learned how to couple the dogs so they "offset" each other. Laila has a MUCH greater energy level than Lily, BUT she behaves better on-leash (because she's not so distracted by prey-drive). Bandit likes to herd and keep the other dogs in line. Lily and Laila can't be walked on the same side, because Lily feels like she has to "protect" Laila. (Ask me how many walks and how much trial and error it took to figure all this out....). So I walk Lily and Bandit on my left (my dominant hand). Lily is next to me, Bandit is on the outside. If Lily starts to act up, Bandit actually nips at her paws and has helped me to distract her on more than one occasion. I walk Laila and Tango on my right. Laila is extremely well behaved on-lead, because she knows she can trust me. Tango doesn't cause any trouble at all, as long as Laila doesn't freak out. So I basically ignore my right hand, knowing those two will be fine, and I focus on training Bandit and keeping Lily in check with my left hand.

It really did take FOREVER to get the circus (mostly) under control, but once I figured out that different groupings brought about different behavior, it really revolutionized our walks!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Christy-- I read this today and wanted to respond, but I have been having computer problems at work, and DH has been hogging our computer at home... 

I am so sorry you are having a bad day. but tomorrow will be better. 

I often wonder if we would have two dogs if we got Cash first. and if Cash would be happier if we got him first and he was an only dog. But that being said, although my boys love each other like family, I am not sure they fill each others needs, which means DH and I have to. And right now we are both so busy, we are doing things like just letting them out instead of walking them all the time (Jasper needs a separate walk too_-- taking them to the groomers instead of bathing them, and giving them kongs and bully's when we just want a break. So I totally understand falling off the wagon! and Jasper is has become more moody, and Cash is less cuddly, and what makes it harder, is you just can't say to them, this is only for a little bit kids...we'll be back to normal soon, cause they don't understand. 

Hang in there! oh and by the way...I bought a mailbox today!!!!!!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Paige said:


> _Did you get your hubby to watch them too. I made my hubby as he wasn't following the dog rules in the beginning. He is the softy in the house with both four and two legged kids. You do have to have everyone on the same page for it to work. I know how frustrating that can be. _


No. I have one of those hubbies that's busy-busy-busy! He's probably poked his head in and watched parts of the shows when I hollered but I doubt he's ever seen a full one...they don't have any with car crashes or boobs do they? 

He has recently started taking a more active role in the training since he can see how serious I am. I have pointed out again and again how awful their behavior is and how important it is that we all work on it and he really is trying to step up now. :clap2:



mellowbo said:


> Gee, I don't even remember writing this post......


LOL! You too huh?



kudo2u said:


> Wow - what a day!!! Hope everything is better now.
> 
> I walk all four of mine at the same time - one staffie and one hav on my left; one staffie and one hav on my right. It does get interesting at times, especially when the terrier prey drive kicks in.


I bet! I've walked all four together in the past, but this was before we were having this particular problem with Marley. I pair mine up sometimes too and know just which one works best with what other one. You're one brave gal taking all four out together.



Missy said:


> I am so sorry you are having a bad day. but tomorrow will be better.
> ...I totally understand falling off the wagon! and Jasper is has become more moody, and Cash is less cuddly, and what makes it harder, is you just can't say to them, this is only for a little bit kids...we'll be back to normal soon, cause they don't understand.
> 
> Hang in there! oh and by the way...I bought a mailbox today!!!!!!


Thank you Missy. :hug: I'm sorry your life has gotton crazy and you don't feel you are giving the dogs your all. I'm sure they are fine with it as long as they have you. Things will get better! ROTFL you got the mailbox--finally!! :laugh:


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Yeah-Missy got a mailbox! We're gonna need photos of it you know!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

photo as soon as it comes. I just stopped listening to DH's whining about security and got one that will attach to the house right between the garage doors... Jasper won't even have to watch the mailman walk all the way up the path that he can't see and drives him into a frenzy before the mail even comes. I got sick of poor Jasper's bloody teeth marks all over my pottery barn catalogs. I just hope Jasper doesn't get depressed now that his job was taken away.

Hows today going Christy?


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Missy said:


> photo as soon as it comes. I just stopped listening to DH's whining about security and got one that will attach to the house right between the garage doors... Jasper won't even have to watch the mailman walk all the way up the path that he can't see and drives him into a frenzy before the mail even comes. I got sick of poor Jasper's bloody teeth marks all over my pottery barn catalogs. I just hope Jasper doesn't get depressed now that his job was taken away.
> 
> Hows today going Christy?


I can't wait to see the new mailbox and hear how it's working out with Jasper. I don't know if him tearing up the mail is "his job" and keeping him not depressed. Cesar would most likely like he is imbalanced and how could he be happy when he is stressing about the mailman arriving? Maybe he will feel more relaxed once he decides all his work has been successful and that mailman has been sufficiently scared away lol!

I'm looking at our cloudy skies today and frustrated that is looks like another rainy day. Yesterday was rainy as well, so no walks for the boys and no chance for further training. I think I will be trying to do what Sandi suggested and get my all business face on. Usually I nod and say good morning to people and I think that is opening up chances for them to approach the dogs. Next time we walk I'm going to not make eye contact and try to just get the dogs used to -we walk, we don't socialize at all, do not bark and pull because we are not stopping to meet anyone! I might try another area to walk in too for awhile.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

good buddy said:


> I'm looking at our cloudy skies today and frustrated that is looks like another rainy day. Yesterday was rainy as well, so no walks for the boys and no chance for further training. I think I will be trying to do what Sandi suggested and get my all business face on. Usually I nod and say good morning to people and I think that is opening up chances for them to approach the dogs. Next time we walk I'm going to not make eye contact and try to just get the dogs used to -we walk, we don't socialize at all, do not bark and pull because we are not stopping to meet anyone! I might try another area to walk in too for awhile.


Christy, I will say "Hi or Hello", but if they act like they want to talk or pet the girls, I just say " we're in training got to go." And if they are friends I say give me a call.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Just letting you all know we are back on track today. :clap2: I walked the boys seperately so I can continue to work with them. Rufus gets an A+ for perfect heeling on a loose lead, passed a dog without barking or pulling and allowing strangers to pet him at the end of our walk. 

Marley had an obstacle right away of two dogs coming while he was pooping. He finished his biz and I stood on the lead because I could see where that was going, so some barking, but obviously no pulling. We didn't see any other dogs for the rest of the walk but he heeled well on a loose lead and even walked through a large group of people coming towards us without any problems. So he did well.

I'll continue to work with them separately until I can get Marley passing smoothly. It realy is challanging. The dam is only 8' wide.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I though some of you could benefit from my morning with Danny, the dog trainer. I'll post Smarty's journey later today.

We had a little issue so I tried the "other people are spoiling my dog, everywhere I go people want to pet her, when people come to my door they pet them even when they are bad". The Chihuahua owners joined in and said that is exactly what happens. I almost got to see the coolest most even tempered person I know loose it. He said "you have to be kidding me. If you for one minute think other people other than your household are controlling your dogs, sabotaging your training you need to get rid of your dogs. *You are not traina**ble. * People who live with you 24/7 yes, passer throughs NO...If you are consistent, and are proactive at all times, no one can interfere and if they try YOU stop them with "Sorry, I don't allow my dogs to do that, eat that or get praise when they don't deserve it. Now who is in control." We are", little voices. The Chihuahua owners said " you just about got all of us in trouble".:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

good buddy said:


> Just letting you all know we are back on track today. :clap2: I walked the boys seperately so I can continue to work with them. Rufus gets an A+ for perfect heeling on a loose lead, passed a dog without barking or pulling and allowing strangers to pet him at the end of our walk.
> 
> Marley had an obstacle right away of two dogs coming while he was pooping. He finished his biz and I stood on the lead because I could see where that was going, so some barking, but obviously no pulling. We didn't see any other dogs for the rest of the walk but he heeled well on a loose lead and even walked through a large group of people coming towards us without any problems. So he did well.
> 
> I'll continue to work with them separately until I can get Marley passing smoothly. It realy is challanging. The dam is only 8' wide.


That sounds like the kind of day we like to have. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

I had one of your evenings. On a mission. Walking Bentley and he was doing SUPER. We even walked past the chocolate lab with the electric fence with only a "woof" (big feat for me...I didn't not pick him up). Then we came upon the well-meaning neighbor with the 12ish y/o diabetic blind poodle and I crumbled. We visited this retired couple (after all, they are lonely). BUT, I did not let him walk in their landscaping, I did not let him jump up to say hello, I did not let him jump on their patio furniture. I am rationalizing all this in that Bentley just seems to know you have to treat this geriatric, blind, diabetic poodle differently. That's a lesson too, right? Or did I fail completely?


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

SMARTY said:


> I though some of you could benefit from my morning with Danny, the dog trainer. I'll post Smarty's journey later today.
> 
> We had a little issue so I tried the "other people are spoiling my dog, everywhere I go people want to pet her, when people come to my door they pet them even when they are bad". The Chihuahua owners joined in and said that is exactly what happens. I almost got to see the coolest most even tempered person I know loose it. He said "you have to be kidding me. If you for one minute think other people other than your household are controlling your dogs, sabotaging your training you need to get rid of your dogs. *You are not traina**ble. * People who live with you 24/7 yes, passer throughs NO...If you are consistent, and are proactive at all times, no one can interfere and if they try YOU stop them with "Sorry, I don't allow my dogs to do that, eat that or get praise when they don't deserve it. Now who is in control." We are", little voices. The Chihuahua owners said " you just about got all of us in trouble".:laugh::laugh::laugh:


I am trying NOT to laugh, but ooooh you got "told".







You didn't give him my name did you?



Evye's Mom said:


> Or did I fail completely?


I don't think you failed completely at all. It's ok to socialize with people when YOU decide--not when HE decides, so you decided right? And you were firm that he still behave himself and respect their property while you visited. Good for you for getting out and working with Bentley!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Evye's Mom said:


> I had one of your evenings. On a mission. Walking Bentley and he was doing SUPER. We even walked past the chocolate lab with the electric fence with only a "woof" (big feat for me...I didn't not pick him up). Then we came upon the well-meaning neighbor with the 12ish y/o diabetic blind poodle and I crumbled. We visited this retired couple (after all, they are lonely). BUT, I did not let him walk in their landscaping, I did not let him jump up to say hello, I did not let him jump on their patio furniture. I am rationalizing all this in that Bentley just seems to know you have to treat this geriatric, blind, diabetic poodle differently. That's a lesson too, right? Or did I fail completely?


You did great. How did Bentley do with the new trainer?


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Today was awesum! DH and I went together with Marley this morning and walked the dam. The first encounter was two dogs with their people who probably thought I was crazy because we had to make three tries at passing them. Marley started up the barking after each correction, but it was less and less each time. He never did make a clean pass but I felt I did good, well timed corrections on him so we moved forward with a positve attitude. The rest of the walk he was well behaved and happy. On the return trip, we had another two dog combo coming from the other direction and Marley passed without a single pull or bark at all!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :rockon: :dance: :dance: :rockon: WHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!! I am sooo jazzed!!! :whoo:

Rufus went with us to the college plant sale and was very well behaved while we picked out plants and happily allowed people to pet him. Then we took him up on the college track area and let him off leash for awhile while we checked out the area. We're not actively working on recalls, it was more to scout out the area for when hubbys band plays next weekend, but Rufus enjoyed the free time sniffing around and always kept an eye on us. He came right to us to get his leash on when we called him to leave. Then we went to the dog park and he got to hang with a couple dogs there. I think he liked the Jack Russell and the Corgi/huahua and might have played with them, but the other "pup" was large and young and wanted to pounce on everyone. He got along fine and was firm but not scary when he told the 4 month old Rottie/Sheperd mix no thanks he really didn't want to play right now lol! 

It was a very good doggie day for the boys!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

SMARTY said:


> You did great. How did Bentley do with the new trainer?


This past Wednesday was just an assessment. We actually begin this coming up Wednesday. She likes to use clicker training which I am neither in favor of nor opposed to.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

good buddy said:


> Today was awesum! DH and I went together with Marley this morning and walked the dam. The first encounter was two dogs with their people who probably thought I was crazy because we had to make three tries at passing them. Marley started up the barking after each correction, but it was less and less each time. He never did make a clean pass but I felt I did good, well timed corrections on him so we moved forward with a positve attitude. The rest of the walk he was well behaved and happy. On the return trip, we had another two dog combo coming from the other direction and Marley passed without a single pull or bark at all!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :rockon: :dance: :dance: :rockon: WHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!! I am sooo jazzed!!! :whoo:
> 
> Rufus went with us to the college plant sale and was very well behaved while we picked out plants and happily allowed people to pet him. Then we took him up on the college track area and let him off leash for awhile while we checked out the area. We're not actively working on recalls, it was more to scout out the area for when hubbys band plays next weekend, but Rufus enjoyed the free time sniffing around and always kept an eye on us. He came right to us to get his leash on when we called him to leave. Then we went to the dog park and he got to hang with a couple dogs there. I think he liked the Jack Russell and the Corgi/huahua and might have played with them, but the other "pup" was large and young and wanted to pounce on everyone. He got along fine and was firm but not scary when he told the 4 month old Rottie/Sheperd mix no thanks he really didn't want to play right now lol!
> 
> It was a very good doggie day for the boys!


*YEAH!!!!*


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

good buddy said:


> Today was awesum! It was a very good doggie day for the boys!


I love hearing about all the "good days"....they inspire us that it's all worth it and what get us past the not so good.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Evye's Mom said:


> I love hearing about all the "good days"....they inspire us that it's all worth it and what get us past the not so good.


The good days inspire me to keep up the hard work! Those are the days when I can see that we ARE getting somewere!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

good buddy said:


> The good days inspire me to keep up the hard work! Those are the days when I can see that we ARE getting somewere!


Amen. That is what we are all working for. I am so glad you had a good day yesterday and (positive thinking) will have a better one tomorrow.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

SMARTY said:


> Amen. That is what we are all working for. I am so glad you had a good day yesterday and (positive thinking) will have a better one tomorrow.


Thank you Sandi. I really have my fingers crossed for a good day today. Please pass other dogs, please pass other dogs, please pass other dogs!

I gave thought to what you wrote last night. Danny is right and it is the owners responsibility (and only the owners responsiblity) to make sure their dogs are appropriatly trained. They should be well behaved and not a nuisance to others. So I will retract what I said--other people are NOT ruining my dog. I can safely say though, I never had to deal with training other people before getting a small dog. With large dogs, you train the dog and people stand back until the dog is trained for the most part. With small dogs, you have to work at training your dog and controlling the actions of others around your dog more and THAT is not something I have been completely comfortable with.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

good buddy said:


> Thank you Sandi. I really have my fingers crossed for a good day today. Please pass other dogs, please pass other dogs, please pass other dogs!
> 
> I gave thought to what you wrote last night. Danny is right and it is the owners responsibility (and only the owners responsiblity) to make sure their dogs are appropriatly trained. They should be well behaved and not a nuisance to others. So I will retract what I said--other people are NOT ruining my dog. I can safely say though, I never had to deal with training other people before getting a small dog. With large dogs, you train the dog and people stand back until the dog is trained for the most part. With small dogs, you have to work at training your dog and controlling the actions of others around your dog more and THAT is not something I have been completely comfortable with.


Why do some people think a "small dog" is just like a stuffed toy?????
A friend has a small poodle (that acts like a @#$%^ ) and her neighbor keeps telling his 5 year old grand daughter to give the dog a hug! That dog would bite her in a second and they told him that. His response "a cute little dog like that wouldn't hurt a flea"
Thankfully they are moving soon but.............


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

good buddy said:


> Thank you Sandi. I really have my fingers crossed for a good day today. Please pass other dogs, please pass other dogs, please pass other dogs!
> 
> I gave thought to what you wrote last night. Danny is right and it is the owners responsibility (and only the owners responsiblity) to make sure their dogs are appropriatly trained. They should be well behaved and not a nuisance to others. So I will retract what I said--other people are NOT ruining my dog. I can safely say though, I never had to deal with training other people before getting a small dog. With large dogs, you train the dog and people stand back until the dog is trained for the most part. With small dogs, you have to work at training your dog and controlling the actions of others around your dog more and THAT is not something I have been completely comfortable with.


One of Danny's favorite sayings is "people humanize dogs too much. They are dogs and therefore do not think like people. They should be treated as dogs at all times to make them enjoyable companions, for their enjoyment and ours."


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

SMARTY said:


> I though some of you could benefit from my morning with Danny, the dog trainer. I'll post Smarty's journey later today.
> 
> We had a little issue so I tried the "other people are spoiling my dog, everywhere I go people want to pet her, when people come to my door they pet them even when they are bad."




I think what we are all talking about is that the fact that people react this way with little dogs is a challenge that we need to be aware of and guard against... Not ghat it's an excuse, either for us or the dogs. Again, some of the work you've been doing with Smarty has made me more aware of this, and to guard against it more carefully. Or at least think about it and make a reasoned decision whether I find a particular behavior acceptable in my dog. For instance, I don,t want Kodi jumping on people or body slamming them, but I DO find it acceptable for him to gently stand up and put his paws on someone's knee so that they can pet him more easily. It's my job to teach him the difference between these behaviors and when the second is acceptable. And I'm sure that if he can learn the difference between a straight sit and a crooked sit in Obedience, he can learn the difference with this!

I am sure people with big dogs have their own specific challenges that we might not think about. One that I can think of is that one of the people in some of our classes has three huskies. I don't particularly like her dogs, but she does work with them very carefully and consistently. They are clearly VERY prey motivated dogs, and here they are in mixed classes of dogs, for Great Danes to tea cup Poodles. The Huskies scare me with the way they just look at Kodi, so I stay well clear of them, and won,t let Kodi even make eye contact with them. But there is another lady with several small poodles, and one of these will consistently bark at the Huskies, which send one of them into a very excited (if not aggressive) state. So the woman, with the Huskies is in a constantly hyper-vigilant state to make sure her dogs aren't reacting negatively toward this little dog. Actually, this Husky might not be much more reactive than Smarty, but the potential for damage is SO much greater, and the poodle lady doesn't seem to understand that her dog is making the situation worse.

So I guess the bottom line is that no matter what kind of dog we have, we have to make it OUR responsibility to train them to be the canine citizens we want to be, and at the same time recognize that there will always be stupid people in the world that we need to guard against!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Evye's Mom said:


> I had one of your evenings. On a mission. Walking Bentley and he was doing SUPER. We even walked past the chocolate lab with the electric fence with only a "woof" (big feat for me...I didn't not pick him up). Then we came upon the well-meaning neighbor with the 12ish y/o diabetic blind poodle and I crumbled. We visited this retired couple (after all, they are lonely). BUT, I did not let him walk in their landscaping, I did not let him jump up to say hello, I did not let him jump on their patio furniture. I am rationalizing all this in that Bentley just seems to know you have to treat this geriatric, blind, diabetic poodle differently. That's a lesson too, right? Or did I fail completely?


What's wrong with making a stop that YOU have decided on during a walk? I think it's only a problem when you let the DOG dictate what you are going to do and when.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I'm reading all the posts and feeling like a very bad Hav mom. Both Kodi and Shelby went to obedience training with some agility thrown in. They did great and I continued with training them at home. Walk-time was pretty good and they were getting better all the time. They love their walks. 

Then, my work schedule changed, my DD had a baby and they all moved in with us because SIL lost his job. They have 2 dachshunds and with my two, they became a pack. With me not at home as much, the training has gone nowhere. I know my two would fall right back in step, and DD's dogs would benefit greatly. But after babysitting, working, and some personal problems that are zapping me, I just don't have the strength. Hopefully with the warmer weather and longer daylight hours, we can get back on track. I am more apt to take them for a walk after dinner and do some training. I might even get them back into an obedience class.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

irnfit said:


> I'm reading all the posts and feeling like a very bad Hav mom. Both Kodi and Shelby went to obedience training with some agility thrown in. They did great and I continued with training them at home. Walk-time was pretty good and they were getting better all the time. They love their walks.
> 
> Then, my work schedule changed, my DD had a baby and they all moved in with us because SIL lost his job. They have 2 dachshunds and with my two, they became a pack. With me not at home as much, the training has gone nowhere. I know my two would fall right back in step, and DD's dogs would benefit greatly. But after babysitting, working, and some personal problems that are zapping me, I just don't have the strength. Hopefully with the warmer weather and longer daylight hours, we can get back on track. I am more apt to take them for a walk after dinner and do some training. I might even get them back into an obedience class.


Sometimes pet stuff DOES have to take a back seat to the dynamics of the human family, especially when you are certainly not doing anything to HARM your pups. They are getting fed, loved and taken care of. While it's fun to do more with them, and they can always benefit from more advanced training, as long as they are well-behaved house pets, and know the house rules, they have had enough education that putting it on the back burner for a while certainly isn't going to hurt them!!!


----------

